# Did my betta scratch his head?



## MikeHall (Apr 13, 2010)

I got home from being out for a few hours to find that my betta had a little dot on his head. It is almost as if he smashed up against something. I hope that is the case..that would be the lesser of two evils. I hope it isn't some sort of sickness or growth or something. I tried to take a picture...taking a clear shot of a fish is next to impossible.
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7367/*******.jpg

Also, here is a picture of the 2.5g tank. He really likes that little turtle thing, maybe he scratched his head on that?









I'll continue to try to take a more clear picture.

Also...that build up of bubbles at the top of the tank. Is that bad?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

That " build up of bubbles" is a BUBBLE NEST! Congrats! That means he is happy,healthy, and ready to breed! ( only if you want!) So, my hypothesis is that he just scratched his head. Evidence: Bubble nest+ loves turtle+my fish get that dot thing on them sometimes= scratch! So your fine!


----------



## MikeHall (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh! Good news! So...If I wanted...I could get a female. How well would they do in a 2.5g tank together? I don't have any other tanks for baby bettas.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Uh oh! Bad news Rule no. 1 in betta keeping: 1 betta per tank. No 1 male 1 female or 2 males ect. BUT if you get a 10 gallon and over tank you could have a sorority like me! ( all female bettas minimum of 4)


----------



## MikeHall (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay. Is there anything I can do to calm down my betta? He spends a lot of time flared up and swimming around all fast. Well, maybe not a lot of time...more like...somewhat often.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

What is the water tempurature?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

The temp should be around 80. If the temp is over he may be swimming cause he is hot. If not he may just be energetic! By the way is your tank new? When i brought romeo home he did that exact thing for a few days but he is all good now!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

MikeHall said:


> Okay. Is there anything I can do to calm down my betta? He spends a lot of time flared up and swimming around all fast. Well, maybe not a lot of time...more like...somewhat often.


Perfectly normal activity for a betta that just built a breat bubble nest. You see, there's this pesky male betta that looks JUST LIKE HIM that keeps coming around HIS TERRITORY, from just about every direction! He's defending his turf, waiting for the ladies to come by! :lol:


----------



## MikeHall (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha. I know for sure that the temperature is not above 80. Yeah, I guess he is just energetic. Lol, I'm glad to know he doesn't have cancer or anything. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't put a male and female together except for breeding purposes only.


----------

